
Pilot study: Declining eyesight can be improved by looking at red light - Xplor
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/30/health/declining-eyesight-red-light-scn-wellness/index.html
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23685915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23685915)

260+ points

